# I know, I know...Canon 60D vs. 7D (HELP)



## dedduck (Dec 7, 2011)

I am new here and really enjoy reading the threads on this forum!  Very nice, helpful people here.  I have read about every thread that has to do with the 60d vs 7d and I am still not sure what I want!  Now here is the million dollar question, which one is best for me.  I have really outgrown my Rebel XS and have decided to put off an upgrade for so long now, but now I am ready.  I sold some video equipment that I had laying around and have told myself it is time to upgrade the SLR.  I shoot mostly outdoors since I am a big hunter, hiker, and fisherman.  I also enjoy shooting equestrian events.  I shoot a lot of ducks in flight (both with my shotguns and SLR) and the equestrian events are inside a dark indoor arena or outside, it is really 50-50.  I feel like the 7D higher FPS will benefit me for what time of photos I am taking, but the flip out screen and price are really pulling me toward the 60D even though the FPS are less.

I really do not know what to do.  The money also plays a part like always.  Do I spend what I want to spend and buy the 60D+lens, with warranty, telephoto lens and have exactly what I need to get started OR do I push the envelope a bit and buy the 7D with the standard 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens and warranty.  I am in need of the warranty 100% since I and rough with my equipment and demand excellence.  Also, being in the outdoors and around 2000lb animals I need some reassurance that my gear will make it for years and years.  I also want the camera that will last a LONG time and I wont be looking to upgrade to a new one in the next 3-5 years or maybe more.  I just dont want to outgrow it again!

Can anyone help?  Either by picking my brain with more questions to help me narrow it down or just throw out a suggestion?

Much appreciated!

Bob - NJ


Enjoy checking out some of my work - http://boblongmedia.smugmug.com/


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 7, 2011)

7d


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

Which ever has a nice L lens on it  .
I rather have a 60D with 24-105L on it than 7D with 28-135.  If you can put nice lens on 7D then great!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2011)

Go for the Benelli...go for the G. Loomis...buy the 7D and be truly satisfied. The 60D is a Mossberg pump.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 7, 2011)

Also warrenties only cover product defects and not accidents that occur while hunting or fishing. Also the 28-135 lens is junk. Just buy the body and the lenses you want.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

> I shoot a lot of ducks in flight (both with my shotguns and SLR) and the equestrian events are inside a dark indoor arena or outside, it is really 50-50. I feel like the 7D higher FPS will benefit me for what time of photos I am taking, but the flip out screen and price are really pulling me toward the 60D even though the FPS are less.


The frame rate on the 60D is over 5 fps.....that's fast enough for most applications.

A bigger issue, especially for the type of shooting you mentioned, is how well/fast the AF system works.  The 7D has the most advanced AF system that you will find in a Canon camera for less than $4000.  That should be your deciding factor IMO.


----------



## dedduck (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow many thanks for the replies!  I think there are very good points and this is helping me out a bunch. I really am thinking the extra $$ and the 7D are worth it.  The issue is I dont know if I can swing the extra $$ now or in the near future for a lens upgrade (body and lens separates). 

As for the warranty i was talking about, it would be an additional warranty that covers the drops, water damage ect. ect.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

I got to the outdoors part and stopped: 7D. The 60D is not weather sealed. 
Read the fine print on that warranty REALLY WELL. They usually do not cover accidents-only defects. You'd probably be better off putting it on your homeowners insurance.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

Careful with going under your homeowners insurance - its a quagmire of legal jargon and if you're not careful you'll end up paying for cover that you won't want to use if you have a need of it (because it will count as a claim and you don't need many on your household insurance before your rates go up and then you end up on a blacklist - paying highcost even if the companies will touch you). 

A separate cover might cost you a bit more, but would at least be usable, there are also some groups you can join which can offer you a discount for select covers based on it being the group discount.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

Or just become a member of PPA who now gives you 15K worth of gear coverage!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

> I got to the outdoors part and stopped: 7D. The 60D is not weather sealed.


Both the 7D and the 60D are listed as "Weather sealed. Water and dust resistant"  Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

As I see it, there are three (general) levels of weather sealing.  There are the low end models that don't have any extra sealing.  There are the mid-level bodies (60D, 7D, 5DmkII) that do have weather sealing to be 'resistant'.  There there are the pro bodies, 1D/1Ds/1Dx, which are designed to work perfectly in a downpour.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

I was reading on another forum that the 7D cannot second curtain sync flash, or do HSS, if ETTL is not used.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know about 2nd curtain sync...but I don't think that any Canon can do HSS if ETTL isn't used.  

Canon Nikon do AutoFP in manual flash mode?  :scratch:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 7, 2011)

Might not be a consideration for you but I just toiled over the same decision and what made it for me was a combination of price and the fact that the 60D has auto settings for the other people around the house who MAY eventually be allowed to touch my camera whereas the 7D does not.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 7, 2011)

The 7D is on a whole different level from the 60D. Honestly, the 60D felt like an oversized Rebel with its plastic construction. The 7D is definitely a cut above, and the AF, viewfinder, and solid construction will show you that. I'd recommend going to a camera store and playing with both of them. Honestly, I'd get a 50D over the 60D if money was your concern. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 7, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > I got to the outdoors part and stopped: 7D. The 60D is not weather sealed.
> 
> 
> Both the 7D and the 60D are listed as "Weather sealed. Water and dust resistant"  Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
> ...


 
The 60D does not have the same level of environmental sealing as the 7D. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

> Might not be a consideration for you but I just toiled over the same decision and what made it for me was a combination of price and the fact that the 60D has auto settings for the other people around the house who MAY eventually be allowed to touch my camera whereas the 7D does not.


The 7D still has M, Av, Tv, P and Full Auto.  The first four are all that anybody should need and Full Auto (green box) will work for those who don't know anything about cameras or photography.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 7, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > Might not be a consideration for you but I just toiled over the same decision and what made it for me was a combination of price and the fact that the 60D has auto settings for the other people around the house who MAY eventually be allowed to touch my camera whereas the 7D does not.
> 
> 
> The 7D still has M, Av, Tv, P and Full Auto.  The first four are all that anybody should need and Full Auto (green box) will work for those who don't know anything about cameras or photography.


 
And if you're going to let someone play with your expensive toy, you might as well teach them a thing or two! 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

The first thing to teach them.....don't touch my damn camera!


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

I find backbutton AF works well for teaching them that - when they can't get the thing to focus when they press the shutter button they quickly give up trying to use it again


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

Overread said:


> I find backbutton AF works well for teaching them that - when they can't get the thing to focus when they press the shutter button they quickly give up trying to use it again


That works for most pros as well.  Anytime that any of the pros I work with, have picked up one of my cameras, they can't make it focus.

But on the flip side, when I pick up one of theirs...I'm thrown off because I'm not used to focusing with the shutter release button.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

True - I tried a Nikon (only once mind!) and couldn't find the ISO control on it


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 7, 2011)

I've bought an 60d a couple of months ago and i'm really satisfied. With the money I saved I managed to buy an extra lens and some nice extra accessories (tripod, bag, batterygrip etc.)

You wrote that the turnable screen is a pro for the 60d for you. I also thought this and I expected to use it a lot (mostly shooting cars very close to the ground) but in the end I find myself lying on the ground and looking through the viewfinder. The 60d is VERY slow when shooting in live-view mode and you can't select a focus point. I only use it when in my home 'studio' on a tripod.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to be completely lost on a Nikon...but now that I teach a DSLR class, I've been forced to learn the ways of the dark side.


----------



## dedduck (Dec 8, 2011)

So I am heading to my local Best Buy tomorrow to handle both cameras, even though I am 99% sure I am purchasing the 7D.  Best Buy's prices on the the camera kit and body only are higher than most other places.  BandH is offering $100 off the listed price which brings it down under BB prices, plus their shipping is free, very fast (1 day for me since I am close) and no sales tax.:thumbup: Probably will buy from B & H unless you guys have any other suggestions.  Plus I like B & H's extra warranty


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no reservations in recommending that you buy from B&H.  :thumbup:

Although, you might be able to get Best Buy to price match, if you wanted to pick it up in person.


----------



## dedduck (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I have no reservations in recommending that you buy from B&H.  :thumbup:
> 
> Although, you might be able to get Best Buy to price match, if you wanted to pick it up in person.



I thought about that, but I would have to pay sales tax on it if I buy it from Best Buy.  No tax with B & H.:thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## Ms.Nash (Dec 8, 2011)

One other cool thing about the 60D.....B&H is offering a $400 mail in rebate if you bundle the 60D with the Canon Pixma Pro 9000 printer ($400).  SO it's like getting the printer for free....me likes.  Offer until Dec 30, I think .....this might be the deciding factor for me between the 60D and the 7D


----------



## dedduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms.Nash said:


> One other cool thing about the 60D.....B&H is offering a $400 mail in rebate if you bundle the 60D with the Canon Pixma Pro 9000 printer ($400).  SO it's like getting the printer for free....me likes.  Offer until Dec 30, I think .....this might be the deciding factor for me between the 60D and the 7D



I did see that and it did attract me toward it for a min or two.  Then I was watching and reading reviews 7D vs 60D and the 7D i just on the whole next level of camera IMO and it will fit me better for the type of shots I am taking!  BTW I wish I had room for another printer in my house :mrgreen:

my only concern with the 7d is not having the best glass for it, this will limit me to a point until i get some L glass


----------



## dedduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Went to Best Buy on my way home from work today.  They only had the 60D there.  Played around with it for awhile but wish they had both to compare side by side.


----------



## Steve01 (Dec 9, 2011)

They're both crop sensor cameras and the differences like frames per second, environmental sealing, focus points,etc., etc., will be irrelevant 99.9% of the time.
I would buy the 60D and with the money saved invest in better glass.

Camera bodies come and go but good glass is there for a long long time.


----------



## dedduck (Dec 12, 2011)

I went with the 7D! Ordered it from B&H on Saturday night @ 6:35pm and with FREE shipping and it has just arrived at my HOUSE! Unreal. 1 day shipping for Free! Kinda helps I am an hour from NYC but man that was fast fast fast! :thumbup:

Will post some shots once i get acquainted with the camera!


----------



## Juice (Dec 12, 2011)

You won't be sorry. I have the 7D and it's awesome, I'd take it over the 60D every day. The kit lens is still in bubble wrap though, I won't let it touch my camera. Save those pennies and get some L glass!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy dedduck! Sorry I came in and noobed up your thread earlier


----------



## dedduck (Dec 12, 2011)

PixelRabbit said:


> Congrats and enjoy dedduck! Sorry I came in and noobed up your thread earlier



hehe - you didnt noob up anything! we are all still learning everyday!  I learned a lot from this thread (opinions) and this thread really helped me make up my mind when I was thinking out loud!


----------



## dedduck (Dec 12, 2011)

Juice said:


> You won't be sorry. I have the 7D and it's awesome, I'd take it over the 60D every day. The kit lens is still in bubble wrap though, I won't let it touch my camera. Save those pennies and get some L glass!



Starting to do that now!  I just got a bonus at work but that is all going in savings for a house, very temped to take a little bit out and get some L glass though!  I better not even think about it...lets pretend this post never happened 

I am borrowing a coworkers 24-105 L glass for a week or 2 to play around with it.  I am worried I will like it too much and I will HAVE to buy it! :mrgreen:


----------

